# How can I set up FreeBSD to a USB driver?



## fbsd_ (May 4, 2021)

I want to set up freeBSD to a 16 gb usb driver. I tried to plug my usb while installisation and got 
Cam statues: CCN request completed with an error.
So how can I avoid these errors and setup FreeBSD to my usb driver?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2021)

Ehm, I don't understand what you mean by "usb driver". You mean umass(4)? That's just plug and play. It works or it doesn't, nothing to configure here.

Or do you mean to say you want to install FreeBSD on a USB stick or external HD? Again, the stick or external HD works or it doesn't. Memory sticks or external HD can be finicky though, especially the cheap ones.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 4, 2021)

Try another USB port (USB 2 port).









						USB disks unusable (CCB request completed with an error)
					

I'm trying to set up two USB 3 disks on a fresh FreeBSD 11.0 install as a mirrored zpool. One disk is a 3TB Toshiba, the other is a 3TB Seagate. Both drives can be mounted ok, but after some minutes of operation I see the following errors.  (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 00 00 23...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## T-Daemon (May 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Ehm, I don't understand what you mean by "usb driver".


Probably USB drive.


----------

